# One of a dandelion



## fokker (Nov 10, 2009)

Let me know what you all think of my photo, I took it today using a 40d and EF 100mm f2.8 macro. 

f6.3
1/125
Natural lighting a bit of light PP in CS3








Thanks for looking!


----------



## fokker (Nov 10, 2009)

No comments? Criticisms?


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful macro. I love how feathery is looks, comp is spot on, PP looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome shot :thumbup:


----------



## Stock Photos (Nov 11, 2009)

I like it great composition and focus.


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 11, 2009)

Sometimes it can be a tough crowd. Sometimes though I want to comment, but I think that I'm not qualified enough to comment. But then theres times when I just give my thoughts regardless. Hopefully it's appreciated.

I think it's a rally cool shot. D.O.F. is spot on, but it definitely would have benefited from a tad more lighting.


----------



## fokker (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you for the comments


----------



## Wyjid (Nov 11, 2009)

seems rather dark methinks


----------



## fokker (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually tend to agree, seeing it now on my work monitor (edited on my laptop where it looked fine). Might give it a tweak when I get home and see how it compares.


----------



## aweb108 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love the picture...if i had to change something i would at light to the top left and show the same green that is visible through the plant.....but its great..
what are you thoughts on that lens..i also have a 40D and i am looking for a good macro lens...would you suggest it..where did you get it..how much


----------



## fokker (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought it second hand for $500 NZD (to give an idea of how much that is in your currency, the newer 100mm USM version retails here for about $1100). I love the lens to be honest, check some of the pics in my flickr under the macro or flowers set, pretty much they were all taken with this lens.

It is the non-USM version and the AF is pretty bad on it, very noisy and a bit slow for anything other than a still subject, but I basically only ever use it in MF mode anyway so it doesn't bother me. I haven't really used any other macro lenses to compare it with, but it takes great shots and thats all that counts right?


----------



## aweb108 (Nov 11, 2009)

fokker said:


> I bought it second hand for $500 NZD (to give an idea of how much that is in your currency, the newer 100mm USM version retails here for about $1100). I love the lens to be honest, check some of the pics in my flickr under the macro or flowers set, pretty much they were all taken with this lens.
> 
> It is the non-USM version and the AF is pretty bad on it, very noisy and a bit slow for anything other than a still subject, but I basically only ever use it in MF mode anyway so it doesn't bother me. I haven't really used any other macro lenses to compare it with, but it takes great shots and thats all that counts right?



any link to the lens you are talking about


----------



## fokker (Nov 12, 2009)

This is what I have here:
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro Lens Sample Photos and Specifications


----------



## G. Ike (Nov 13, 2009)

I want a macro lens so bad! Composition and exposure are great here, nice work!


----------



## Machupicchu (Dec 7, 2009)

this looks lik the background on my Mac. nice shot


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 7, 2009)

shots like these make me wanna buy a macro lens! welldone


----------

